# Remove starter motor Sentra 97 GXE



## FromMex (Nov 25, 2011)

Hi!
I need remove starter motor (for maintenance) but not understand, I see a post for this work, but here put a picture for you look









Please, helpme!


----------



## topz (May 15, 2006)

this has to be for an auto. starter on my manual is different. one bolt is visible in the pic. it has the ground wire on it. for the other you have to go under, and it's from the other side.


----------



## FromMex (Nov 25, 2011)

Excellent, I understand.

Very thank's Topz!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

There will also be a brace between the engine block and the bottom of the intake manifold that will have to be removed from the bottom, as well.


----------

